# Diatom filter experiences?



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

There is usually a special procedure to 'charge' the micron cartridge with the D.E. powder to use it as a diatom filter. How did you apply the D.E. powder?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Had a container of water then added the 1/2 cup of DE powder. Stuck the intake and outflow tubes into the container and ran the filter until the water turned clear. Then I just turned off the quick disconnects, moved the intake and outflow to my tank, then turned the quick disconnects back on.

It's clearing up, but much more slowly than others have reported...or maybe my tank just has a really bad case of green water? Or does the filter not work well since it's used? Too much DE powder?...etc.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

It should clear a ten gallon in about an hour unless some of the water is bypassing the media. I had the same problem when I was missing a gasket. You should have 3 total.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Just cleaned it out. Seems like I had a *lot* of DE powder. Checked the filter. No tear. Just moved all the gaskets around and checked them. Started it up again with 1/4 cup of DE powder this time. We'll see what happens!

I have two gaskets on top of the micron catridge where the lid attaches, one underneath the cartridge, and one small one for the return tube to the outflow.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Mine goes gasket, micron cartridge, gasket, black center tube thing, gasket, then top. Not sure if that is what you are talking about.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

In your Magnum 350?

From the bottom up, I have 2 gaskets, micron cartridge, gasket, and the black center tube thing is stuck to the top.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

i wouldn't EVER waste my money on one of these things again. UV sterilizers ALL THE WAY. just my 2 cents.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea. About to get a UV sterilizer and get some PVC tubing to make a "HOB"-DiabloCanine style one.

I figure I could use the Magnum to do some polishing now and then. Not working out so well.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

no, i don't think. lol. just a big mess and PITA. if you have a canister filter, i'd recommend just using some tubing and mounting that SOB in your stand. much easier. when you're ready to use, plug it up and go.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Figure this might go better in the Equipment forum. If any mods see this, can you please move it?

I figure if the gaskets are leaking or something and the water is bypassing the micron cartridge, I'd get diatom powder leaking into the tank, but I don't...so I doubt it's a torn filter or leaky gasket...right?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Man, I don't know what I did, but I took it all apart and re-assembled it.

CRYSTAL CLEAR.

I setup my 40 gal. tank yesterday and used the diatom filter on that too. Crystal clear after 4 hours. Wow.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice aren't they--when it works  I've been using a Vortex Freedom for a few years for spot cleaning or when I really dig around...never had GW (knock on wood)...for that you need to find the root cause rather than employing a temporary solution. These filters (like a UV) are a luxary...not a necessity.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

The problem was that I did a major re-planting and stirred up my substrate.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

epicfish said:


> The problem was that I did a major re-planting and stirred up my substrate.


Yea, I've done that. Now every major substrate disturbance is follwed by a 75% WC. That seems to have helped me.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Everything I've seen regarding diatom filters has been positive. They really seem to work wonders. I don't believe that a UV will do much for clearing up the water, but I'm convinced that it will help prevent gw and parasites/disease from popping up. As far as removing particulate matter and/or algae spores, I find that it doesn't measure up to an actual diatom filter. 
I just moved around and rescaped my 90g a couple days ago and its still a bit cloudy w/ 2 filters, powerhead and UV running. No diatom filter though. Makes me wish I had one!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Getting the ADA AS in about a week. I'll be running the Fluval 404 w/ regular media, the Eheim 2213 with carbon, and a Magnum 350 with DE powder for a few days to speed up the process of clearing the brown haze up. =)


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Epic: What brand of DE did you buy for your Magnum 350? I'm looking for some powder now for my old Mag 350 so I can set it up as a diatom filter for my tank.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

Color Me Blue as for the powder I just go to the local pool/hot tub suppy store and pic up a 10lb bag for around 10 bucks. Thats what I use with no problems.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh cool! Thanks for the tip Painkiller1009.


----------

